# International 444 slow hydraulics



## Doyle670

I know this is a common thread, but I need better details. Just picked up a 69 International 444 gas with loader and definitely have some newbie questions. I've used tractors for years, but never really worked on them. My dad always did the work on our TO-20 and any other tractor i've used was new enough that there was really not much troubleshooting needed.

Anyways, the 444 we picked has strong hydraulics, they are just very slow, both 3pt hitch and loader. I understand there is a screen that could be clogged and that it is located under the seat. But I don't have the slightest idea of where to find it. 

Also there is a lever under the seat that controls what appears to be a small valve on the left hand side of the seat, that seems to control the speed of the hydraulics. Can anyone explain to me more about this. I've never seen a tractor with this. With this lever down, the hydraulics don't move, with it up they move but very slowly. There was a small steel wedge under the lever to hold it up so to me it appears that the hydraulics have been slow for some time.

So if anyone has any info, or things for me to look into that would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Doyle670

So after some more troubleshooting tonight, it appears that maybe it is the pump. The loader is really slow and with a load in the bucket it barely moves upwards. The 3pt hitch seems to move perfectly fine, but I haven't really had a load heavier than a 2 bottom plow. I changed the fluid/filter tonight and cleaned the screen and tried different adjustments at the flow valve and other areas.

Any other info you guys might be able to offer would be great. I have a hydraulic manual on the way for an international 444.

And as a side note, it is a freeman loader.

One last question, is the pump easy to change(I do have a good mechanical background on cars, trucks and other stuff, just not tractor hydraulics)? And is there any way to rebuild the hydraulic pump ourselves. Any info would be great.


----------



## cyrush

Cab u post a photo of lever & valve you are talking about 

Does tractor have power steering ? (Affects which pump may be fitted?)


----------



## farmertim

Welcome to the forum, Doyle 670,
a photo definately helps, but also, the grade of hydraulic oil affects the speed of motion. if your tractor calls for 32 grade and you have 46 it will slow down the motion.

Cheers :beer:
:aussie:


----------



## grimmreaper

Doyle, My 444 is a canadian and on the left side has a valve that you push in and turn either way for "slow" and "fast", to control the speed of lowering implements. On the right side is an isolation valve that you can close to hold implements up if you want, but have to reopen to use hydraulics. If you cleaned the suction screen, it sounds to me like the pump might be weak . On mine it looks like a fairly easy job to replace the pump. The prices I've seen online is another story, they are pretty expensive. Hopefully you get it going and doesn't cost too much.


----------



## le1954

when you replace the p t o seal on a 444 what type fluid do you replace that runs out?


----------

